# Black Magic Seat Leon FR - Depth and Shine



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Slick and I have been planning a big detail since the start of the year but due to both our cars being in and out of the tuning garages we never found the time until this weekend to bash our heads together and work on his beast.

Slick's car was detailed by Shine On (probably one of the best detailers in the world imo) almost two years ago so this at least gave me a solid base to work on. If anyone knows how to wash their car and cause minimal amount of swirling its Slick. His paintwork considering it hasn't been machine in nearly to years was immaculate and made things quite easy for me.

From this detail we wanted to achieve two things apart from just swirl removal.

*Depth* - _The degree of richness or intensity: depth of color.
_
*Shine* - _radiance or brightness caused by emitted or reflected light._

A two stage detail was on the cards!

*Products*
*Wash n Drying*
CarLack 68 Shampoo (body work)
Meguairs All Purpose Cleaner
Valet Pro Snowfoam
Sonus Drying Towel
Meguairs and Chemical Guys microfibres

*Body Work*
Cleanyourcar fine polyclay
Meguairs Last Touch Quick Detailer
Autosmart Tardis
Menzerna Power Polish (PO 106FA)
Dodo Juice Lime Prime

*Sealants and Waxes*
Ziano Z2 Pro
Chemical Guys Hardcore Paste Wax
Dodo Juice Need for Speed.

*Plastics, Rubbers and Glass*
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care
Chemical Guys Dress it all dressing
Meguairs PlastX
Tescos Glass Cleaner
WD40

*Tools*
Meguiars G220 mk2 machine polisher
Karcher Pressure washer
Snow foam Lance
Myriad of foam applicators
Lake Country Cutting Pad and Sonus Polishing pad.
Swissvax Detail Brush 
Meguiars Wheel Spoke Brush 
3M 3434 Masking Tape

Slick turned up around 11:30am. This wasn't a problem as Slick is pretty good detailer himself so I knew I was going to get ample amount of help during the day. Only problem being best friends is we talk an awful lot so not always working hehe!

*Before*




























Here is the process we done throughout the day. Slick did a hell of a lot of cleaning inside the car due to the amount of things he has got professionally spray inside. Unfortunately we didn't take pictures of the inside which is a real shame as it was spotless.

*Process*
_1)	Clean alloy wheels and tyre wall with Megs APC
2)	Scrub callipers with Vikan wheel brush as best as possible
3)	Wash with Shampoo and rinse wheels with pressure washer
4)	Snow Foam car
5)	Clean plastics and rubber with megs APC using swissvax brush
6)	Wash car
7)	Clay car and wheels
8)	Wash car again and dry with drying towels.
9)	Tape the car up
10)	Clean class inside and out
11)	Clean inside of the car.
12)	Use Last Megs Last Touch on wheels then treat with Dodo NFS
13)	Machine car with Menzerna polish. First Stage
14)	Machine Car with Dodo Juice LP. Second Stage
15)	Treat all plastics and rubbers
16)	Treat interior paint surfaces with Dodo NFS
17)	Apply Sealant
18)	Apply Wax
19)	Final inspection and tidy up_

*Clean Wheels*
Before









After









*Snowfoam*



















*Cleaned the plastics*










*Wash*



















*Clay*










Already the car was looking good. I noticed that some of the panels had marring - this was due to the claying stage. No fear as the car was being corrected anyway.



















*Car Taped Up*










*Bonnet*
Before










After



















*Left Side Wing*
Before










After










*Left Side Door*
Before










After










*Rear Left Door*
Before










After










*Left Side Arch*
Before










After



















*Boot*
Before










After



















*Rear Right Side Door*
Before










After










*Right Side Door*
Before










After










*Right Side Arch*
Before










After










*Rear Bumper*
Before










After










Here are the results of the first pass with 106FA. Slicks car was very clean anyway so it was good to see that the paint was still glossy and a deep black swirl free finish.





































For the second stage, my new personal favourite for black cars I used Dodo Juice Lime prime. Its added correction abilities and the finish it gets is amazing. Amazing product to use with a machine.





































Having done a few black cars now I knew Ziano Z2 Pro gives a nice deep shine to VAG paint work. Here are the results




























The car was then waxed with Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore wax. Tyres were treated ready for the car to bow out.

*Results*



























































































Big thanks to Slick for letting me detail this beautiful car.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice work and some great pic's............:thumb:


----------



## bigdavefromcas (Apr 6, 2009)

good work fella


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work jonjay:thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

top job. I honestly thought your before pics were the final ones ... but the final pics are just amazing !!


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

End result is great. Good looking car.

How many hours did you spend on it?


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> great work jonjay:thumb:


Cheers as always


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

dizzydiesel said:


> End result is great. Good looking car.
> 
> How many hours did you spend on it?


Around 9 hours. Slick helped me throughout and he done interior sections.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice job by you both :thumb:


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

looking good :thumb:


----------



## Steve G (Feb 24, 2008)

Loving your work, those wheels look great, heres mine:



















Does that spiral aerial work better than the standard one? and how are you getting on with the aero wipers, are they the VW ones?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, that looks fantastic


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice work mate.

What kinda bhp is the FR making?


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Making around 196BHP depending on which RR. He is waiting for a big turbo conversion like mine later in the year. Should make 230ish which is pretty good for a tdi 

His car has a hell of a lot of mods.

Diff
Race Clutch 
Exhaust
Suspension
ARBs
Strut Braces
CAI
Alloys
Interior retrim

too many mods to list.


----------



## Steve G (Feb 24, 2008)

Jonjay, Does that spiral aerial work better than the standard one? and how are you getting on with the aero wipers, are they the VW ones?


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

I am really not sure whether it works better or not tbh. Yea Aero wipers work great. They are VW ones yes.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

lovely work there excellent deep finish


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely work there, you have done a great job!!

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work there

oh, and the spiral aireal is standard AFAIK. My old 1.4 Ibiza had the same one


----------



## ivan (Nov 7, 2007)

nice work, nice car


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish matey


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice work


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Cheers peeps glad you approve


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lovely looking car mate and great job


----------



## trz (Mar 28, 2007)

excellent results and great writeup :thumb:


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

SWEET!!!:argie::argie:

I love that finish... you could scoop it out.:thumb:

FR owner here as well. Here's my TDI.....Lets make this an FR owners appreciation thread! :speechles Don't have the mods on mine, but re-mapped up to 180 and it pulls like a train in any gear.

I LOVE SHINEY FR's!!!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looking good


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top finish there - looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Top finish there - looks spot on :thumb:


Cheers Dock 

I used Dodo Need for Speed on the door shuts and Alloys and it worked amazingly. Dodo NFS seems to be good for a lot of things.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice work - looks superb in the afters :thumb:

not sure about Z-2 over LP though. LP always seems to be a bit oily in finish and am wondering how long the Z-2 will stay on there?


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> nice work - looks superb in the afters :thumb:
> 
> not sure about Z-2 over LP though. LP always seems to be a bit oily in finish and am wondering how long the Z-2 will stay on there?


Not sure really. Your right the LP does seem oily but I think its only like that during the break down process? Seems to dry fast enough but only time will tell.


----------



## parsco (May 3, 2009)

That looks amazing mate :doublesho

Some really good reflections :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

i thought the first pic was clean lol


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work mate! I like the CG XXX, too... gives a great warm finish, but it's a shame it doesn't last longer


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely looking results there


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Cracking finish on the car, you can't beat black when it's clean and polished.


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Lovely looking results there


Cheers!

Dave whats your opinion on Lime Prime then Z2 Pro?



Clever Nickname said:


> Nice work mate! I like the CG XXX, too... gives a great warm finish, but it's a shame it doesn't last longer


First time I ever used CG XXX so far I am impressed. Will monitor the durability when I see my friend ever couple of weeks.


----------



## Christophe (Apr 24, 2009)

great work. Lovely leon aswell. Those wheels really suit!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Christophe said:


> great work. Lovely leon aswell. Those wheels really suit!


Yea they are nice wheel although he was getting some lacquer problems so is getting them refurbed again.


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

looks v. nice - nice reflections :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks GORGEOUS! Love the alloys too :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks stunning bud what wheels r on that they look rather tasty

tom


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

tom_k said:


> looks stunning bud what wheels r on that they look rather tasty
> 
> tom


19" Mania Mystiques - not sure they are made any more. These ones have been modified, they have a diamond cut finish with anthracite inners bits.


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Really nice thorough job and report.... and yup, those wheels are the BIZ!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Very nice loving the work put into it, nice car to, :thumb:


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

gestev said:


> Really nice thorough job and report.... and yup, those wheels are the BIZ!


Cheers, I fine it harder to write something that will let people know some background / process than uploading the pictures, sizing them etc...


----------

